
ArnoldC – Programming language based on the one-liners of Arnold Schwarzenegger - firegrind
https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arnoldc&sort=byPopularity&pref...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arnoldc&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
mmgutz
Sorry, it's not Arnold complete. There is no "IT'S NOT A TUMOR. IT'S A
HEADACHE!"

------
gamesbrainiac
I am not Arnold, and I approve of this programming language.

------
thomasfl
It's time we stop whining on HN and start coding instead.

~~~
serge2k
you mean you wouldn't rather read about blueberries and doritos?

------
fche
sounds like C+equality

